# Passeio pelo Gerês há um tempo atrás!



## Teles (22 Jan 2015 às 23:22)

Fotos tiradas pelo Gerês num passeio realizado há uns anos com alguns membros do forum!


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2015 às 20:27)

Belas memórias! Consegues precisar em que ano e mês foi realizada esta visita? A Caniçada estava no máximo de enchimento e todas as cascatas lindíssimas embora muitas vezes se mantenham assim até ao verão. Parece-me um Novembro.
Ambiente outonal de nuvens pesadas e baixas, nevoeiros, águas agrestes que só descansam quando finalmente chegam às albufeiras, sente-se a pujança destas serras!


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2015 às 17:00)

Astrotempo tu devias levar um cartão vermelho por teres fotos destas "guardadas na gaveta" há tanto tempo! 

Muito boas! Não têm neve , mas são bem bonitas sim senhor! 
um dia vou ao Gerês! É cá um contraste aqui com a minha zona! Aí é água por todo lado! espectáculo! 

Obrigado por esta partilha!
E trás lá mais destas aí do baú das recordações! Aposto que tens por aí mais tesouros destes!


----------

